
Slide Says It's Done Releasing New Facebook Apps - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/slide_says_it_s_done_releasing_facebook_apps
======
daveambrose
I think this quote summarizes the article nicely after review:

“Alas… much the same way that one year into the journey Facebook is no closer
to developing a business model, Slide now realizes that a Facebook-obsessed
distribution strategy is folly… and a Facebook-centric monetization strategy
is as realistic as an orgy starring Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy.” - Ashkan
Karbasfrooshan of HipMojo.com

------
agentbleu
this is very serious all round>

[http://thenextweb.org/2008/06/09/slide-says-no-more-
facebook...](http://thenextweb.org/2008/06/09/slide-says-no-more-facebook-
applications/)

------
wallflower
I think the term "Facebook apps" is an oxymoron since the FB API doesn't let
you build any applications that might be of personal digital assistant-type
value.

~~~
hugh
I'm not sure whether you're confused about the meaning of the word "app" or
the word "oxymoron".

~~~
wallflower
Ok, apps is a loose term. The classic "Hello, world"

There was a point where I thought I could enter the top 100 on News.YC. In
fact, I was within 50 or so points. But, as the 100 Leaderboard shows
(825=#100), you have to continually keep posting. Or submitting good content.
I admit on bad days at work or sitting at home in the past I would get a
quantum of satisfaction from seeing comments upmodded. Kind of like feeling
that I wasn't alone in the world, sitting hiding in my apartment. The feeling
that someone anonymous out there liked what I had to say. Now, after one of
those great vacations (to Portland, OR) that give you perspective and seeing
my frivolous spur-of-the-moment comment downmodded - I can safely say that
it's ok. Please downmod if it makes you feel a quantum better. It's easy to
follow the pack. I've learned a lot from News.YC but I'm relearning that it's
not what you learn, it's what you apply. Some lessons have to be learned
first-person and emotionally. News.YC is a safe place to discuss since no one
knows who you are. It is a virtual community that can substitute for and even
serve as a proxy for real friendships and relationships. All the time I spent
on IRC in college was a waste no relationships of lasting value ever
developed, basically just small talk for the moment. Yes, I know some of you
maintain real-world friendships. And nothing beats meeting people and learning
and failing in the real world...

~~~
jamongkad
Dude I don't know about you but I don't really give a shit if people downmod
me here or anything. I'm just here to learn and enjoy the ride :-) but uhh ok
I'll downmod you just for the hell of it.

